# Habitation door not working



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello,
Can anyone help please.our habitation door won't open from the inside,it seems like a cable snapped on the inside an he handle just pulls down.

We have a 2010 Autotrail Savannah.

Thanks,Ian.


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Ian.
Its a common fault. I have a 2010 Autotrail and happened to me. Apparently it's the way the doors are built by the supplier to Autotrail.
You should be able to get it repaired under warranty. It's a quick repair. In the meantime you'll have to open the door by opening the window in the door and reaching out.
Frank


----------



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Frank, that's reassured me.

Ian


----------



## millwalllion (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Ian,

We had the same problem - it is a plastic piece inside the door which breaks.

We were up in Orkney at the time and our dealer sent me the new part and I fitted it myself. It is a fiddly job but is possible without removing the doorskin (luckily!)

regards
ian


----------

